# Well, that's me back from Spain



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Had lovely weather apart from our first day, we appear to have just missed the bad weather forecast for the Northern Costa Blanca.

I viewed a lovely 17th century village house, the attention to detail was second to none. Unfortunately it was situated in a one horse village with very high mountains at either side, I felt that I was in a prison.

The two villas near to where we were staying were no good, one was too low and subject to flooding. The other was in a perfect position but could have benefitted from total demolition and re-build. The one that we really wanted to see we couldn't contact the owners, although they had previously told us that they would be in residence whilst we were over there.

Not all bad news, we have now narrowed our search to one particular urbanisation and will continue to search for the right place. The off plan investers have caught a cold, one German guy signed up for four luxury apartments on a very nice development and is attempting to get out at cost price, he hasn't had any interest to date.

Things will become clearer next year IMHO, so for me the waiting game is sensible.


----------

